# problema con locale

## drudox

Scusate ma ques't ultimo upgrade mi sta dando una marea di problemi .. 

se provo ad aprire una qualsiasi finestra X (io utilizzo i3WM) ottengo (ad esempio per gparted) questo messaggio :

x

```

 sudo gparted

(process:1775): Gtk-WARNING **: 15:49:52.397: Locale not supported by C library.

   Using the fallback 'C' locale.

======================

libparted : 3.2

======================

terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::ConvertError'

/usr/sbin/gparted: riga 193:  1775 Annullato               $BASE_CMD

```

questo succede con zsh (la shell che vorrei usare) ma non con bash

help   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa ritorna il comando 

```
$ locale
```

----------

## drudox

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Impossibile impostare LC_ALL alla localizzazione predefinita: File o directory non esistente

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=en_GB.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

ancora grazie per gli aiuti  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare anche locale -a

----------

## drudox

```

 locale -a

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

en_US.utf8

it_IT

it_IT.iso88591

it_IT.utf8

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema e' LC_CTYPE=en_GB.UTF-8 che come vedi dall'ultimo comando non ce l'hai installato.

Hai per caso settato questa variabile in qualche file?

----------

## drudox

no non lo ho settato in nessun altro file ! solo in locale-gen ! come lo installo ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> no non lo ho settato in nessun altro file ! solo in locale-gen ! come lo installo ?

 

Non e' difficile da installarlo basta seguire la guida.

Comunque il problema e' che non dovrebbe essere settato su en_GB.UTF-8.

Puoi postare il contenuto dei file /etc/env.d/02locale e del tuo .bashrc

----------

## drudox

certo

02locale :

```
# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

.bashrc

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/8viUBqVowltD6IfxcW3F/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Solo per prova prova a salvare il tuo .bashrc da qualche parte e poi sostituiscilo con uno vuoto. 

Poi rilancia il terminale e controlla con il comando locale se il valore LC_CTYPE cambia. Questo solo per vedere se in tutto quel marasma di comandi che hai nel .bashrc non vada a cambiare quella variabile poi puoi tornare al tuo .bashrc

----------

## drudox

si se uso quello di default (/etc/bash/bashrc) 

locale mi restituisce questo :

```
LANG=it_IT.utf8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.utf8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.utf8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.utf8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.utf8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ALL=
```

ma se poi passo a zsh (che e` dove nasce il problema) mi restituisce nuovamente questo :

```

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Impossibile impostare LC_ALL alla localizzazione predefinita: File o directory non esistente

LANG=it_IT.utf8

LC_CTYPE=en_GB.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.utf8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.utf8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.utf8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.utf8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## drudox

cosa ne pensi ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cercando in un po' sul web vedo che molti hanno questo problema e come soluzione sembra aggiungere

```
export LC_CTYPE=${LANG%%:*}
```

nel file .zshenv

https://www.wdiaz.org/solving-error-in-zsh-and-locales-valueerror-unknown-locale-utf-8/

----------

## drudox

Risolto grazie 1000

----------

